# 69 GTO Guess the asking price!!!



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

/Users/frankraspanti/Desktop/resize-1.asp.jpeg

Sorry, I have to fiqure out how to get the pictures on here. Why won't they just drag from the desktop?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ermm...we can`t view pictures that are on your computer's desktop.
Use the 'Go Advanced' button, then 'Manage Attachments' button, then navigate to the pic on your desktop and attach the pic to a post.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Lost me Rukee-where is the "go advance" button?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

At the bottom of this page, were you type in a Quick Reply, under the window were you type the message is two buttons, "Post Quick Reply" and "Go Advanced" use the Go Advanced, then under that window were you type in the Aditional Options section is another button "Manage Attachments"


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment....ment.php?attachmentid=2655&stc=1&d=1209782125


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the lesson!

I'm in love with this GTO


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That`s a nice looking `69.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah I know. I have asked for more pictures so I'll show those as soon as they arrive. I'll hold off on giving in the asking price but as you can see, it's from a dealer so it will be on the high side.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice GTO...nice 1958 Impala 'vert too...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Guess the asking price? Since you posted it, it must be way out of line. So, I'd say, 2 arms, and a leg, and your first born. :willy::willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The asking price for this numbers matching car is 26000.
I have not seen the engine bay but if its in line with the rest of the car, do you feel thats high?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If it's matching numbers.. NO, it all depends if the seller is on they up and up. I may be interested, Where is it located? What is the link to the car and it's verbiage?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I found it. Right away I found a misrepresentation. The Ralley II wheels are actually Cragers. I see no red line tires either, I see Radial TA's. 

Now I am skeptical. I sent a request for more info and more pictures.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They also say black interior and it's green. I spoke to a saleman yesterday and he's working numbers for a trade. He did acknowledge the misprints- he is supposed to send me more pictures.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks nice Frank. $26k is certainly not out of line, if it is what it is. If the dealer acknowledged the misprint, then it may just have been an honest mistake. I'm sure that with all the classics this place deals with, they would have to be accurate. We all look at these ads with a jaded view, but it does look pretty nice. The WT code engine is indeed correct for 69 w/manual tranny. 

mac


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you- that's how I felt so I'm going for it. I just hope they will not offer me a ridiculous price for the 05 GTO.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoa! I just checked the Blue book values of the new GTO's and they have dropped. Mine in Excellent condition is now 18000 trade in and 20000 for private party sales. Ouch Ouch and Ouch. . ..I'm not going to be able to justify this one to the misses.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy now, explain later.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Frankie, here is a rule I live by...

Tell the Mrs. AFTER you complete the deed. This way you only catch hell once. If you tell her before hand you catch hell twice. Once for wanting to do it and then after you do it. 

This way you only have to endure her wrath one time.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that's the kind of support I need.:cheers

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I called the place inquiring. I asked the sales guy to forward me some pics of the engine, interior etc along with a description of the car what it has etc. I requested pics of the trunk area, and undercarriage, none were provided.

I got pics but no description. I stressed to the guy I would like a list of what the car has so I can mull it over. 

What I see from the pics is the Rally II's minus center hubs were removed and replaced with Cragers. Maybe they were in bad shape, I dunno but my guess would be someone wanted them and swapped them out or they sold them. The tires were also replaced with TA's. The engine bay looks rough. Not cleaned up for pics. It appears as though the engine is original and never removed. I see rust on the hinges and other areas inside the engine bay. I see rust on the inside of the door pic. The car has no power brakes but power steering. 

I'd want to personally look it over and drive it. 

If you are still interested in it Frank, I'd not buy this without looking it over and having someone with you that knows exactly what to look for. 

IMO I would not trade a new one on it. They got this car and are turning it. I would bet they got the car for well under 20K.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I think your advice is right on Judge. I don't feel my new GTO is worth the trade + cash for a car needing significant forseen and unforseen time management,work and money. 

Thank you Judge Meister!

These are the pics he sent me- I noticed the rust and wheel change as well.
They certainly cleaned up the exterior for the web pics as compared to the one's sent.http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment....ment.php?attachmentid=2664&stc=1&d=1209845481


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought I'd share some PICS of the Pontiac Car show I attended last week. It started out cloudy but turned into a wonderful cruising day. I enjoyed every drivable mile in the GTO. I followed my friend who has a new GTX Soltice in black-sharp car and he's convinced to go HID lights after he saw mine.-there were some beautiful Judges and GTO's of all years there. There were only 2 new ones and the GTO was not cleaned and the motor was pitted with salt all over. My friend is sending me those PICS-still waiting for them and I'll share then.



http://www.gtoforuhttp://www.gtofor...ment.php?attachmentid=2669&stc=1&d=1209846333


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Our All Pontiac Show is August 9...... Come on down make a weekend out of it, plenty of hotels in the area. 

I will be at Saratoga Springs for the International Convention.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. I am planning on attending the Saratoga event so let me know when you are going and perhaps we can meet up there first :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Whoa! I just checked the Blue book values of the new GTO's and they have dropped. Mine in Excellent condition is now 18000 trade in and 20000 for private party sales. Ouch Ouch and Ouch. . ..*I'm not going to be able to justify this one to the misses*.





GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey Frankie, here is a rule I live by...
> 
> Tell the Mrs. AFTER you complete the deed. This way you only catch hell once. If you tell her before hand you catch hell twice. Once for wanting to do it and then after you do it.
> 
> This way you only have to endure her wrath one time.


Here's the way I handled it:

I got rid of the misses!!! :rofl:

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Here's the way I handled it:
> 
> I got rid of the misses!!! :rofl:
> 
> mac


Well, that's the ultimate. arty:arty:arty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Your advice is always right on but I may be a little cautious on this one mac.:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are alot of women out there,and alot more being produced every day. There are a limited amount of 1969 Green GTOs available. Logically, the right thing to do is purchase the GTO, which you need. And if things don't work out with the Mrs...........arty:


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Im really liking the Dark green with the Old Cragars.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I can see why-your is beautiful. I do like the cragers even though they are not original-looks very sharp.
Ok here's the latest so bare with me: I'm working to be offered 21.5 for my 05 on the green GTO trade. Essentially, that will put me at a 6500 add on to get this greem monster. I'm new at this love from afar stuff so am I crazy to go for it? I will not be able to fly down for a test drive-I just don't have the sprockets to pay for the trade, transport and so forth.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Frank.....One great thing about being a member of GTOAA...... You can make contact with one of the experts on there talk to him and he can he can get in contact with a local chapter and they can send someone out to look at it for you and guide you. It's not the same as seeing it in person but that person will have your best interest and critique the car.

If you are GTOAA make contact with their 1969 guy.

John Johnson who is the Judge authority and I have talked on the phone a few times and keep in contact via email. He had offered to get someone in Kansas to look at a car for me. I have leaned a TON off of him.

GTOAA is VERY worthwhile joining.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Judge- I just filled out my membership, printed it and will send it out in tomorrows mail. 
Good advice as usual.
Thanks:cheers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Whoa! I just checked the Blue book values of the new GTO's and they have dropped. Mine in Excellent condition is now 18000 trade in and 20000 for private party sales. Ouch Ouch and Ouch. . ..I'm not going to be able to justify this one to the misses.



"IT IS EASIER TO ASK FOR FORGIVENESS THAN TO ASK FOR PERMISSION"

Wish I could live by that rule, but my wife won't let me!!!!!


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Here's the way I handled it:
> 
> I got rid of the misses!!! :rofl:
> 
> mac



That's a nice solution, but my wife won't let me do that either!!!


----------

